# Deer hunting with my wife



## Popeye (Dec 16, 2007)

Went deer hunting with my wife. I never even saw one. Wife snapped a picture of me in my stand before heading out to her little hidey spot.








After I was done sitting I went to find her and she said there was no activity there either. Got a picture of her wearing the "lucky" deer hunting hat I made for her.


----------



## Jim (Dec 16, 2007)

Actually printed out the second one for my wife! That was a classic.


----------



## Popeye (Dec 16, 2007)

I was going to put this in the humor forum but I figured this would be more of a surprise if I put it here.


----------

